# Huawei E160 on Windows 7 64-bit



## Tomank101 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Huawei E160 mobile internet USB stick and want it to get working on my new Windows 7. It worked on my old install of Windows Vista and I read that the driver's aren't compatible or something.
If there is anyone out there who knows how to help me out would be very much appreciated, cheers!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I don't see the product listed at the Windows 7 Compatibility Center - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co.../Search.aspx?l=en-us&type=Hardware&s=Huawei 

I am unable to find Windows 7 drivers at the device manufacturer's site - http://support.huawei.com/support/

You will need to purchase a new USB wifi device.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

